# :    2  (1- ) 2007.

## .

*,* *    2  2007*.        .

        2   **.

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    .
2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    .

**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     31.03.06 N 37,  19.01.2007 N 11) -   16  (.. 15  - ).     .
2.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    20 .    .
3.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .
4.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    20 .    . 
5.      . -1151006 (    07.02.2006 N 24)  30  (.. 28 - ).    .
6.        (    ). -1152001 (    23.03.2004 N -3-21/224)    - 30 .    .
7.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64  19.02.2007 N 16)  . .    .
8.           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  . .    .
9.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 
           .

----------

.   .    .   .      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


 - 
 - 10000 .

----------


## .

,    10 (20)       ( )  -      .

----------

> ,    10 (20)       ( )  -      .


           ?

----------


## .

,    10 ,    .         .
      ,      2     .

----------

+ .
*.*  ,    !  .

----------


## _

10.07    2 !

----------

2 ,     ?

----------


## GH

:
   12 .
        1.05.07 .  141600= ..-21600=
   ()    2 :
1.   12 .-?
2.  ?.

      21600. ?. 

 ?    ?


  :
  (-).
    .
   -   / , ).?

.

----------

> 2 ,     ?


  -   ?

----------


## GH

:
   12 .
        1.05.07 .  141600= ..-21600=
   ()    2 :
1.   12 .-?
2.  ?.

      21600. ?. 

 ?    ?


  :
  (-).
    .
   -   / , ).?

.

----------


## GH

;
    2  -   2006 .      .                  .
  2     ,   .

----------


## .

2        ( 2006 )   .* GH*,           ,     .  ,         - ,    ?

----------


## gmaslov

,    ?

----------

,  ,    .

----------

( 2006 )      ?

----------

> 8.           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  . .


   ?     ,  ,  ,      .  ? -     ...

----------

> 2        ( 2006 )


   ?

----------


## Larik



----------

> 


!  :Smilie:      ?  ?

----------


## grosh

> 2        ( 2006 )   .


    .  ,  "   "  :Frown:      .

----------

2006 ,       ?
     2 ?

----------


## gmaslov

- ?  ,   ,   .

----------

> - ?  ,   ,   .


.   

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     31.03.06 N 37,  19.01.2007 N 11) -   16  (.. 15  - ).

----------


## Solana

[QUOTE=.;51203949]    ,    10 (20)       ( )  -      .[/QUOT

       10 .    .


   10000-00
 ,     ,     -    -  79   - ?

----------


## gmaslov

:
           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 . ?

----------


## GH

.    , ,   .  :Frown:        .).

----------


## .

> 2006 ,       ?
>      2 ?


  .        .

----------

?

----------

> ?


. :
3.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .

----------


## .

**,        ?   


> ?

----------

> 


 .   ,    . 
         ,   ,     .

----------


## Nattaha

> + .


,   ?   ????   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   ?   ????


     ? 
 -   ,    (   ),     .      .  
     ()     .
    ,  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  !


...  ... --  .....................

----------


## Nattaha

.    - ....

----------

> ,    .


       ,   .

----------


## .

.   167-        .       ,     .

----------

> .


,        (        ),     -   ,   - - ,      .
    ,  -   .

----------


## .

.     ,       , -  .       ,           -  ,      :Smilie:

----------

:yes: ,    :                  :Wow:  ,     .

----------


## dao

> .     ,       , -  .       ,


      ,   ,    




> ,  -   .

----------


## gmaslov

> ,    :                  ,     .


  :yes:             .

----------


## koshhka

> .


 **  ,      ** .
      -,      "-"        .
       .

----------


## Larik

.........       ,              .

----------

> .


   .      2-  ,     .
    .   .

----------


## .

> **  ,      ** .
>       -,      "-"        .


           .  ,              ,        .
 ,      ** .   ,   ,   ?  - .       ,      .          .    .
      , ,    -   .          :Wink:

----------


## koshhka

.,  " "-,    "" . :Embarrassment:  



> :                  ,     .


     ,  -     ()     .
  ...     . - :      ** .

----------

> ?


    .  ,        2006   .     !                               ?

----------


## koshhka

> .  ,        2006   .     !                               ?


!    .  ** ,  **    .    :yes:  -  .

----------

> 


   ,   ,  - ? ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

20 .    20   ?      ?

----------


## Larik

02    .

----------


## .

1  20 .  ,   .
*koshhka*,   .   ,     ,   .       " ,   "   .

----------


## .

> **  
> 9.  -  .     .   ,         -  .


       ?       1- .2007. - ?

----------

,    .   - ,       ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?       1- .2007. -


   .       .            .
**,     ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Reanimator

.  ,            20- . 1-      . -      ?!

----------


## dao

"".       ,        .           ........

----------

,        ,    ,   ,    ,   .
              ,     .

----------


## svetvic

,        ?

----------

,          .      (

----------


## Larik

-        .........

----------


## -

1   , 
 2.1 ()   014     3  4   -   
       - 3 	014		  2017            2018             1441  	576					
 ?

----------


## dao

> ,        ?


    .            1.    ,   . ,     ,    . 4-   .

----------


## gmaslov

,      - ?

----------


## .

,  2-     ?  -?

----------

. . 

         5  2007 . N 204
.rar

----------

> ,      - ?

----------


## Alexandr Nuzhny

, ,      ,         02  200, 230, 310         ( .    5   02)?    1.1  1.2                     ?

----------


## irkabin

> -  .     .   ,         -  . 
>            .


          ?   :Wow: 
        -  /  ?

----------


## Svet.a

> 10 .    .
> 
> 
>    10000-00
>  ,     ,     -    -  79   - ?


1. 80 75     
    75 10       

2. 10 20(44,26) 

79 . -   (   ..)

----------


## Tereza

1-.    ,  .,   ,  ,,      .  ,     .,    ,   ,  .   ?    ?      ,    ,   ?, ..

----------


## Alexandr Nuzhny

,     .  ,   ,   . .  ,     (       ).

----------

,  .  :    3      01.04.07  30.06.07    01.01.07  30.06.07.   2 .

----------


## dao

> 3      01.04.07  30.06.07


 **

----------

,      ???          .

----------

,        20000     (   10000,  10000 -     ).      (   20000)       .        ?

----------


## Glaim

-     ( ) 3- .   ,     .       .

----------

...  ,    2006,    23.03.07.  23305 .
     ,             .
01.04 - 23305
01.05.- 22442
01.06.- 21579
01.07.- 20716

     (23305+22442+21579+20716)/7=12577.
  ,      (23305+22442+21579+20716)/4=22011 ???
,     ,      ,         ,      7.   ,    ? !

----------


## Andyko

4.  ()  ,   ,   ()       ,          1-     ()   1-     ()  ,      () ,   .

1.     .
2.     ,      .

----------


## 4

,    ,  ,            ,  -       ,     .

----------

,   , *Andyko*,     2,2%,    , ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.

----------

> ,      ???          .


       2 , 1 ,  ,      - 1  ,    , 3 -. 
,       2 -      .    .      2 .      ,  ,      .  
  ,   ....

----------

.    012, 013, 014  2.1. 
   15       .   012 ?    0, ..        .  .    ,  -    .

----------


## Shurik4344

,           ,                  ???

----------

,         5 (  )   .    ?   ?

----------


## Larik

> ,           ,                  ???

----------


## Violet111

, ,  .
   5     ,    -  2  ()?    ,    .
   11 ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

> 5     ,    -  2  ()?


   .  -      ,   .



> 11 ,     ,

----------

,             (     ),       ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

**,   ?

----------

> **,   ?


       ,

----------


## .

>

----------

> 


   .    .     .  ,     .     ,

----------

"",       1 ,    .      2  ()?     ?

----------


## Andyko

408   .

----------


## agur

,    ,         2 ?
   2006 .    ? 
  ,   ?

----------


## Svet@Lana

...      ,    ...    :Smilie:

----------


## agur

,*Svet@Lana*,     :yes:

----------

> .    012, 013, 014  2.1. 
>    15       .   012 ?    0, ..        .  .    ,  -    .


, , !

----------


## dao

.     15.05.07 -   .   .

----------

> .     15.05.07 -   .   .


.

----------


## MN

!    .    -4.     15 ,  ,    .  ,    _______()   .  ,     -4  ,  ,      ?

----------

,         1            ?

----------


## Violet111

> ,         1            ?


   .     ,    ,    ,

----------

> ,        20000     (   10000,  10000 -     ).      (   20000)       .        ?


,      -   ?

----------


## .

-?     ,   ? .

----------


## Jinah

?
        ,
        ?

         ?
       - 16          ?

.

----------

0 .      1 ,  ,     .    ?

----------


## .

> 


  .



> 


 .       .



> ,


  .   .

----------

.     .        .

----------


## 2006

( )       ,          ,                ,     .   . 
   .

----------


## .

* 2006*,        ,      :Smilie:   .



> ,


   ,      ?      ""?  -       ,        .

----------


## 2006

:yes:

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ,   ,    ,    ,          ...

----------

.
 ,   ,    -  ? 
: 1 . - , 1 . .

    - ,    -  .  :yes:

----------

-   , ,  . 
 ,

----------


## .

**,     ,  .       .    .

----------

,   -    - ,     -   : "..       ???"   :Big Grin: 
        -    -   ?!!! :Confused:

----------


## .

, ,    :yes:

----------

> , ,


,    !
 :Glasses:

----------


## savamell

,  .         ,      .   ,  ,         :EEK!:  
  ,   .  ???  :Embarrassment:    ,   , ..       .

----------


## Larik

,          16 ?  ,   .

----------


## Jinah

> .            1.    ,   . ,     ,    . 4-   .


          ,
   ?
   ,    ?
     ?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## dao

> ,
>    ?


         1 ,     .
     ,    ,     .

----------

,     2000 .,    900  2    ("   ") 2000 .       ?

----------


## savamell

.         ,   .

----------

,   ,  25 ,  ,      24,  25   ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

1.            25-      .

----------


## 2

> 900  2    ("   ") 2000 .       ?


 ,    ,      1-

----------

,      :yes: 
   ,   ,    .-,   .     ().   :
1.  1
2.  2
3.  .   
4.     
5. 4-
6. 
7.  ( ???)

,  . 3-7  ,   ? 100 /   ( ,  1000)

 ????

----------


## Larik

+   .

----------

> ,     
>    ,   ,    .-,   .     ().   :
> 1.  1
> 2.  2
> 3.  .   
> 4.     
> 5. 4-
> 6. 
> 7.  ( ???)
> ...


 
8.

----------

*Larik*,   ?  ,           50 . ?

----------

> 10.07    2 !


  ?      ?

----------


## Larik

?

----------


## Larik

> *Larik*,   ?  ,           50 . ?


.  ,        .

----------

*Larik*,   !   , 15  20     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

1,2  ????      ,   .   2

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


 .        .         .          :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Wink: 
  ,

----------


## Goggi

-?
     ?

----------


## .

> 


 .         .        .

----------


## Goggi

> .         .        .


  ?!

----------


## .

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Goggi

> 


    " "
 :Wink:

----------

> ?


   ,    ,            ,   ,  ,    (2008)   ?!

----------


## Viktoriya`

.     .  26  2007.         ? ...,    .         ? .

----------


## .

*Viktoriya`*,    ?        2 .



> .


 ,        .    ,   .

----------


## Viktoriya`

> *Viktoriya`*,    ?        2 .


 ,   25 .   26   .      3    ?  




> *Viktoriya`* 
>  ,        .    ,   .


   . ,    154.

----------


## Viktoriya`

...  !  !

----------


## .

> 3    ?


     ,   1    :Wink:     ,   1/4 .



> . ,    154.


 ,    ?   ?

----------


## Viktoriya`

*.*   .     .... ?

----------


## .

.    -  100 .  ,       ,    .
     .

----------


## Viktoriya`

.        ?   :Wink:

----------


## Viktoriya`

--  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:  ......

----------


## .

.

----------


## Viktoriya`

... .      ,  ....   .... ....

----------


## Newichok

! , .    .   .  ... ... ...    .    .   48,    ,     (  ).   ?    ...   .       ...   .     ...    (),   ...       ...               ?   ?       , ..       ()  ,          .          ...    ...      . , .  .

----------


## Newichok

,    . !!!  , !!!!!!!

----------


## Jinah

> ...    (),   ...       ...               ?   ?       , ..       ()  ,          .          ...    ...      . , .  .


     ,    .

   ,
    ,    .
       ,
       (  -             -         ,   )

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Newichok

,   ,      .    ...    .      ?!         1-,  2- ....    48    ,     ?   ?    ?!

----------


## .

,     .  .          .

----------


## Newichok

... ,     ...    48    .   ?    ...   ?  ,     ?    ?         ?     .   ,       (        )    ,         ,   ...  .   ...   ?    ?     ...      ...

----------


## .

100 .    ,    .

----------


## Newichok

?  ?

----------


## .

,   .         .

----------


## Newichok

.  ,  ...  ,      ,   ... ...   ,    ..         ... , .  ,           ?    ?    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Newichok

,     .  .

----------


## Chaos

,            ?     ,           ,      3       .  :Frown:

----------


## .

,  .   ,       .     ..,        .

----------


## Chaos

*.*, ,     .    -   ,    ,     ,   .       :Embarrassment:

----------

